# 1974 ventura gto tail panel



## Ace Ventura (May 9, 2017)

I have acquired a Ventura gto. The tail light panel is very rough. Wondering if it is the same as the 67-68 firebird. 

Charley


----------



## Charles Rummel (Apr 30, 2017)

Wow Ace, I never realized that they look the same until now. At first I misread your post and thought you meant the spoiler. Did you ever notice that when image searching your car there way more 74 GTO's shown with the camper option than with the rear spoiler. 
I wish I could tell you the answer, but I did want to say I always thought the 74 GTO is a way under appreciated car. It has so much going for it; looks and size plus a shaker scoop and if you think about it, the car makes as much power as the 1st GTO that started the whole craze plus it gets better mileage turns and stops better and has more updated goodies and lower compression that's better for today's gas and man I would love to pull the camper part out and use it at a tailgating event. . Good luck with your project maybe someone with an F-Bird will measure for you, but I think GM sold more 74 GTO's than 73 the body style Lemans GTO because the 5 mile per hour impact bumpers were new that year and looked a bit different to people at first. Still I remember when seeing either body style on the road was an everyday thing.


----------



## Pinion head (Jan 3, 2015)

Welcome to the Forum. Unfortunately, the tailpanels are not the same. Have owned a '68 Firebird 400 4spd convert, as well as quite a few '73 & 74 Ventura parts & project cars. The '67 & 68 Bird taillights are very similar. Have parted on literally multiple hundreds of early X-body's. Some of the hardest parts to find for '73-74 Venturas are very nice interior plastic & rust free hatches for the hatchback body style. Have shipped out quite a bit of killer condition interior plastic for both 2 door body styles. Nearly all was pulled up North in the early 90's. On the '73-74 Ventura tail panels, have cut them out before, several hours work to do it right. Are you working on a Coupe or a Hatchback, within the next 60 days, will be dealing with a fellow on the road, i previously bought the v8 AC boxes, rough bucket seats, & three 8.5 X body rear cores out of his "collection" of partscars, am always willing to ck condition, take pics, & get a price.


----------



## Ace Ventura (May 9, 2017)

*Tail panel*



Charles Rummel said:


> Wow Ace, I never realized that they look the same until now. At first I misread your post and thought you meant the spoiler. Did you ever notice that when image searching your car there way more 74 GTO's shown with the camper option than with the rear spoiler.
> I wish I could tell you the answer, but I did want to say I always thought the 74 GTO is a way under appreciated car. It has so much going for it; looks and size plus a shaker scoop and if you think about it, the car makes as much power as the 1st GTO that started the whole craze plus it gets better mileage turns and stops better and has more updated goodies and lower compression that's better for today's gas and man I would love to pull the camper part out and use it at a tailgating event. . Good luck with your project maybe someone with an F-Bird will measure for you, but I think GM sold more 74 GTO's than 73 the body style Lemans GTO because the 5 mile per hour impact bumpers were new that year and looked a bit different to people at first. Still I remember when seeing either body style on the road was an everyday thing.





Pinion head said:


> Welcome to the Forum. Unfortunately, the tailpanels are not the same. Have owned a '68 Firebird 400 4spd convert, as well as quite a few '73 & 74 Ventura parts & project cars. The '67 & 68 Bird taillights are very similar. Have parted on literally multiple hundreds of early X-body's. Some of the hardest parts to find for '73-74 Venturas are very nice interior plastic & rust free hatches for the hatchback body style. Have shipped out quite a bit of killer condition interior plastic for both 2 door body styles. Nearly all was pulled up North in the early 90's. On the '73-74 Ventura tail panels, have cut them out before, several hours work to do it right. Are you working on a Coupe or a Hatchback, within the next 60 days, will be dealing with a fellow on the road, i previously bought the v8 AC boxes, rough bucket seats, & three 8.5 X body rear cores out of his "collection" of partscars, am always willing to ck condition, take pics, & get a price.



Thanks for your responses guys. 

I'm a nova guy really. I have a '66. Was looking for a 3rd gen nova and this fell in my lap. From researching, it appears it's a pretty rare fully optioned car. Doesn't have the factory motor or four spd trans. It's a hatchback. The hatch is rust free. It's complete other then factory buckets are missing,motor, trans and shaker scoop. The tail panel is rotten and the shaker hood is rotten. Someone glassed a l88 hood over the shaker hole and rotted. My daughter loves the car she's 15yrs old so I think we'll put it together for her. Won't be a fast project but should be fun. 

Charley.


----------

